# tls22 PS Members Weather Thread



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Here Tim will provide us his daily weather forcasts so everyone knows what to expect and can prepare for snow and ice events. And now for today's weather I present to you our in house weather expert Tim


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh great, make Tims head bigger then it already is.:realmad:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Why thankyou toby....look no further guys for ur update weather forcasts!

The upper-midwest prepare for avg temps this week, and some rain at the end of the week from gustav/ cold front that combine together. With this cold front coming threw around Thursday, fall like temps will take hold over the weekend! Prepare for some frost and freeze warnings over MN, WI, and Upper peninsula away from the lake!

The northeast/ohio valley very warm temps and dry for the first week in september! Althought relief is in sight, but it will come with a price. Hurricane hanna will make landfall as a cat 2 somewhere between south Carolina and Georgia boarder. This storm will weaken as it makes its way from Charlotte-landcaster PA- Boston.......Prepare for alot of rain, with the quick movement of the storm it should limit flooding. After the storm passes enjoy the fall like temps! 

Thanks, Tim:waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What about Buffalo weatherman Tim?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

and Toronto?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

tls22;576689 said:


> Why thankyou toby....look no further guys for ur update weather forcasts!
> 
> The upper-midwest prepare for avg temps this week, and some rain at the end of the week from gustav/ cold front that combine together. With this cold front coming threw around Thursday, fall like temps will take hold over the weekend! Prepare for some frost and freeze warnings over MN, WI, and Upper peninsula away from the lake!
> 
> ...


Appears to be all cut and pasted, mr weatherman


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;576690 said:


> What about Buffalo weatherman Tim?


Buffalo should have warm temps this week. perhaps the warmest you have seen all summer. Watch out for hanna Gv as it will be coming up the coast friday night into saturday, as of now models keep rain south of you. But the trend is west in the models, i would not be surprise if you get into the rain at the end of the week!ussmileyflag


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;576692 said:


> Appears to be all cut and pasted, mr weatherman


I wrote that myself, but if you question me i will take my knowledge elsewhere! I dont read any other weather blogs, i do my own forcasting!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

tls22;576695 said:


> I wrote that myself, but if you question me i will take my knowledge elsewhere! I dont read any other weather blogs, i do my own forcasting!


Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........................................OK


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JD Dave;576691 said:


> and Toronto?


Nice late summer days tuesday-wed.....then cooling off at the end of the week, with a chance of showers thursday-friday!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

tls22;576697 said:


> Nice late summer days tuesday-wed.....then cooling off at the end of the week, with a chance of showers thursday-friday!


Thanks Tim.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;576696 said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........................................OK


Do a search....goggle it....yahoo it.....idc.....king kong got nothing on me!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

tls22;576689 said:


> Prepare for some frost and freeze warnings over MN


So what you're saying here is that I should put my plow on because it's going to start snowing at any moment?

You're the best weatherman EVER


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Camden;576711 said:


> So what you're saying here is that I should put my plow on because it's going to start snowing at any moment?
> 
> You're the best weatherman EVER


If a frost warning means to you that u should put ur plow on....then go ahead! Im sure you can scrape some lawns of frost!:waving:


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

tls22;576713 said:


> If a frost warning means to you that u should put ur plow on....then go ahead! Im sure you can scrape some lawns of frost!:waving:


It doesn't take much to get me excited when it comes to snow...I think I'll throw the plow on just to make sure it still fits :salute:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

tls22;576693 said:


> Buffalo should have warm temps this week. perhaps the warmest you have seen all summer. Watch out for hanna Gv as it will be coming up the coast friday night into saturday, as of now models keep rain south of you. But the trend is west in the models, i would not be surprise if you get into the rain at the end of the week!ussmileyflag


WOW I hate to know what you charge your Clients! I have hear of Snow guys having DNT and other weather stuff but never models


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Camden;576722 said:


> It doesn't take much to get me excited when it comes to snow...I think I'll throw the plow on just to make sure it still fits :salute:


Yeah same here, today in Montana they are getting snow above 5,000 feet.....i believe 5 inches :bluebouncof it!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

tls22;576699 said:


> Do a search....goggle it....yahoo it.....idc.....king kong got nothing on me!


I tell you all we need is Tim and the Bible!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Clapper&Company;576723 said:


> WOW I hate to know what you charge your Clients! I have hear of Snow guys having DNT and other weather stuff but never models


LOl There computer models clap.....not girls holding picture cut outs of sun, clouds, and rain drop, while walking around in bikinis! You can get the computer models here

http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL I know what you were talking about


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

tls22;576724 said:


> Yeah same here, today in Montana they are getting snow above 5,000 feet.....i believe 5 inches :bluebouncof it!


Yep, I heard that as well. Lucky s.o.b's


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

I think now that tls22 is official weatherman for p/s he should get a logo for his truck and an official p/s jacket


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

gkm;577063 said:


> I think now that tls22 is official weatherman for p/s he should get a logo for his truck and an official p/s jacket


Yeah come on MJD hook a member up!xysport


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;577233 said:


> Yeah come on MJD hook a member up!xysport


even sponsors dont get special treatment


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Tim, Where is my rain!?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh hi doug.....ur rain is coming on thursday....from gustav....or waht is left of it. Get ready for alot of rain......over a inch or 2

Hr 60 gfs http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/namer/gfs/18/fp0_054.shtml!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Strong tornado-like winds in Toronto, heading over to Caledon by Wednesday mornin!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

creativedesigns;577405 said:


> Strong tornado-like winds in Toronto, heading over to Caledon by Wednesday mornin!


How where the seminole winds? Did you find urself in Gv backyard?tymusic


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

TIm, am i gonna have time to mow 3 lawns, spade edge 900 feet, , turn over 40 yards, and spread 3 more at a different house tommarow, with me and 1 other worker, before it starts raining?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

elite1msmith;578077 said:


> TIm, am i gonna have time to mow 3 lawns, spade edge 900 feet, , turn over 40 yards, and spread 3 more at a different house tommarow, with me and 1 other worker, before it starts raining?


u might be able to get the lawns in....but they are going to be wet. Where do u live in chi-town? Here is the radar out of naperville http://www.weather.com/outlook/heal...om=36hr_maps&zoom=8&interactiveMapLayer=radar

The main batch of rain is still to ur sw, but with the counter clock wise flow(which was gustav at one time) has throw heavy rain shower ur way. The rain will be off and on until around 10am....then the heavy stuff will come.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Dear Abby,

I mean 

Dear Timmy,

Will it rain here tomrrow?? I would like to spend the day in the shop, office and applebees?

You faithfule listener,

Snow Plow Man


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Clapper&Company;578127 said:


> Dear Abby,
> 
> I mean
> 
> ...


Lol Ron......sorry man looks like ur going to be cutting grass 2morrow. No rain for the next few days....im sorry i kno you need it!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Well yes tim you may is a life line:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Clapper&Company;578135 said:


> Well yes tim you may is a life line:


that high is blocking any rain from getting to u clap...and when it slides off shore....the cold front will stall just to ur west...which will allow a squeez play effect on hanna.....which in return will ride up the coast......laying heavy rain up the i95 area.......sorry clap


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

looks like you were right , no working for me


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Me either Elite. Except I just called the day from the beggining.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

It's been raining here all morning, nice steady showers which we really needed as it's been so dry since June.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

hey Tim, whats the ocean temp off n.j. now & compare it with after the two storms come through


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

elite1msmith;578354 said:


> looks like you were right , no working for me


Thankyou thankyou......ur a class act!xysport


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

gkm;578365 said:


> hey Tim, whats the ocean temp off n.j. now & compare it with after the two storms come through


Ocean temps are running between 65-75 off the coast.....with the 2 storms...prob will cause upwelling which will cool the waters.......but temps now really dont mean much...start looking around october!


----------

